# Lost pigeon please help



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I lost my pigeon this afternoon, he was in a carrier and we were walking through the park back to my home when the door fell into the carrier I pulled it out and Pilot took off startled. He started flying south the opposite direction from my house, I chased after him but lost sight of him. I went home and put his cAge on the deck so he may see it, and have been out looked for him until it got dark. I live in downtown toronto so there are lots of pigeons. I had no luck and am absolutely devastated. We were almost home when this happened I feel helpless and am desperate to get h back. He was hand reared and only flown in the house, he is very affectionate and not scared of people. My heart is breaking, there is supposed to be a storm here tonight and it is a bit chilly. He has never spent a night out before I am completely lost and not sure where to start looking tomorrow. This would be his first flight outside. I have a rooftop patio and he has been outside on it about three times this week, he is only 5 months old. Any ideas I am desperate


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I am sorry for your lose. The odds of your pigeon returning or you getting it back are slim at best. Your pigeon is just turning the age that it will be looking to mate and raise a family, and if there are a lot of pigeons around it is just a matter of time. The only advice I could give is to go back to where you lost it and walk around calling it, if you had a call sound you used. If you don't get it back , it is probably doing what nature has instilled in him/her. Be happy for him/her and wish it the best.
Kurps


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

check on local pigeon flocks around your place.

last year I lost american helmet, she was with the flock of pigeons two months later, five blocks form me. I spoke with the lady that feeds the ferals and she was very helpfull giving me advise when the birds come to feed. She did not feed them that day and I was able to catch the hen.
Dont give up.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I won't give up, I literally walked around toronto with binoculars for 12 hours today 8 am until 8pm. I am looking every where my question is do you think he would stay where he landed or keep flying, I know he isn't the best flyer I'm just trying to narrow down my search does anyone think he will find his way home he has been on the deck only about 3 times, the park is right across the street from my house however he flew the opposite direction. I will look again tomorrow morning and am posting flyers. I think when he took off he was to scared or didn't know how to land as he has never flown outside before and he kept circling before flying down the street. Any tips or hints are much appreciated I took tomorrow off work to look for him.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

It's like looking for a needle in a haystack he must be so hungry by now, he has never been a good eater.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost him. I know how you feel, as I have had something similar happen also. The fact that the park is close to your house is a help. I would keep going back there and calling for him. Why did you have him outside in a carrier if you weren't flying him?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Sorry about your bird. I also lost a hand raised bird about 3 years ago and I still keep my eyes open on the flock of ferals close to my home. I agree your chances are slim but as mentioned I would keep an eye out in the area you lost him. Hopefully if you don't find him he will find a flock to join.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I was coming back from taking him to the vet, I was planning on keeping him as a pet and I was conserned about his weight but the vet said all was good. Seeing as he isn't the best flyer do you think he is stuck on a roof somewhere to scared to come down do you think it is possible to find his way back? He flew far south of the park and I live just west of it. I'm so upset, I keep thinking about my poor boy starving out there. He seemed scared of other birds when they used to fly over the deck.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

get a picture posted on facebook and ask everyone to share it and have an explanation of what happed and how you are looking for this pigeon with contact info, I think he will end up on someones porch and get rescued by someone, but you need to put your information out there.. go to the pet stores and hope to put a flyer on a bulletin board, make sure you tell the spca or who ever takes stray animals in toronto, also the avian vets, the more word is out the better. you might even want to put an add out in the paper..or call your local radio stations to put word out and the new stations too.. does not hurt to try.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I just got back from posting 60 flyers in my neighbourhood and will continue to post more when I get home. I can't stop crying I am so scared for him it is going to be -4 tonight and rainy all day


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

squirr3lgirl said:


> Thanks for the advice I just got back from posting 60 flyers in my neighbourhood and will continue to post more when I get home. I can't stop crying I am so scared for him it is going to be -4 tonight and rainy all day


uhg, that is heartbreaking, esp for a pigeon mother. pigeons are pretty sturdy and resilient, as we know they have taken over our cities and have over populated and thrived(with feed handouts). I really hope this turns out well.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with Spirit Wings. I think he will show up on someones doorstep or driveway.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I forgot to ask, what breed of pigeon. some have better homing instinct then others.

When he was on the porch how long and could he see surrounding area.

Pigeons prefer to sit on roof tops ridge and sides near edge most of the time.

Couple of times mine sat on old trees, one time I had this bird in the tree for three days before it decided to come down.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Not sure, he is feral,vi think maybe tumbler in him he would change direction mid flight all of the time. It is cold and snowy here today and I am fearing the worst. My heart is broken.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

He was on the deck mYbe for about 7 hours combined just hanging out. Not flying anywhere.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is a pic of him, I can't even look at it right now but maybe it will shed some light on his breed


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

To be honest, that color is the best color for his survival against hawks. Looks like a feral or homer or possibly a mix. I would keep checking in a couple block radius from where he took off from. Just walk around calling him, you might get lucky.
Kurps


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right about his color. He has that going for him. I would keep looking too.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I haven't given up I took the week off of work and do far have posted 300 flyers and called animal services and humane society, I have been pounding the pavement literally from 10am-8 pm since Saturday. I am just worried about his chances as he prob hasn't eaten since he was lost and it has been quite cold. -7 Celsius at night. How long can he thrive without food?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

By now he will be pecking around in yards or gravel. He can go a few days with no food but he needs water. By the third day without water they get a little delirious and don't think as clearly. He will eat snow so that would be his water. So look up and down for him now, look in yards and the park. If he is lucky he found a bird feeder. 
Kurps


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

squirr3lgirl said:


> I haven't given up I took the week off of work and do far have posted 300 flyers and called animal services and humane society, I have been pounding the pavement literally from 10am-8 pm since Saturday. I am just worried about his chances as he prob hasn't eaten since he was lost and it has been quite cold. -7 Celsius at night. How long can he thrive without food?


when a tame bird is usually caught it is when they get hungry, so they let their guard down and look for food esp around humans and their porches or out buildings, he could of spotted a flock and joined them as well. it takes a good three or four days before they may really get seriouse about seeking food or seeds.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Still no luck and I am both physically and emotionally exhausted, do you think he might have flown back to where he hatched? It is about 3 km away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if there is a pigeon flock only one mile from where he got loose then I would say they would/could attract him , he may be joining them and eating with them as well .

or this could be the day he goes down and is seen and noticed for the first time by someone.. and then they may just put some food out and wonder why this pigeon is hanging around. it happens all the time on this site, someone finding a pigeon that is tame and there is a mystery there. then another couple of days may pass before they can even catch the bird..so don't give up hope, someone who may have him or feeding him may not have seen your flyers yet...you may get a call in few weeks, who knows.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I just found a feral flock and fed him, didn't see him, getting ready to head and keep doing my rounds . Thank you for staying positive.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I really hope you find him.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Desperate measures. I contacted an animsl communicator and she is helping me, she says he is alive and is trying to get home. She knew a lot about him hopefully it pays off, contacting her again tomorrow.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Too bad you weren't closer, I would gladly give you a bird or two to keep you company until the situation clears itself. You really love your bird. I hope you find him. At his age he should be very social still, so look where the pigeons are in the vicinity where you lost him. Good Luck,
Kurps


----------

